# How to be a MILF hunter (safe content)



## skinhead (Dec 15, 2007)

*Introduction*
MILF hunting is a favorite pastime of many men. These moms have been known to be insatiable in the bedroom and have the ability to make most men curl their toes in ecstasy. Follow the steps to find out how to go about hunting MILFs.

*Instructions*

Difficulty: Challenging

*Steps*

Step One
Find your MILF at a local PTA meeting, soccer game or club during ladies night. Try to spot a recently divorced MILF. These MILFs are easier to bag than accidental MILFs.

Step Two
Begin your hunt at a soccer game. Once you find the MILF you want, pick a seat near her. Listen as she talks with her friends to find out what her bar plans are and make sure you're there.

Step Three
Find your MILF at the bar and mention that you recognize her from the soccer game. Steer the conversation towards exes, making yours (real or fake) sound as evil as possible.

Step Four
Buy her shots as soon as she starts seeing you as a kindred spirit. By the end of the night she'll be ripping your clothes off with the ferocity of a woman looking for revenge.

Step Five
Leave before she wakes up. Don't worry about being heard. She's hammered, she can't hear a thing.

*Tips & Warnings*

-It helps to have a kid of your own with you when hunting MILFs.
-If you are using a child that is not yours to attract a MILF, bribe the little monster with as much as you can afford. Make sure he or she knows the game so as not to screw it up for you.
-If you are unable to find a kid, tell the MILF you are there because of a niece or nephew.
-If you need help with conversation ideas, watching women's shows can be a great source of inspiration.
-To avoid the accidental MILF, it helps to target single mothers with more than one child.
-Be wary of the accidental MILF. This MILF most likely became pregnant by accident and hasn't seen the baby's daddy since. This MILF still has hope that someone might love her and can become clingy.
-Wear protection; the last thing you want is to be tied to one of these MILFs for 18 years because you knocked her up.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 15, 2007)

Good to know!


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 15, 2007)

skinhead said:


> -It helps to have a kid of your own with you when hunting MILFs.





 


That's all I have to say about that


----------



## drshock (Dec 15, 2007)

I have to ask; did you come up with this yourself?


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2007)

Boredom can be a pretty funny thing.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 15, 2007)

Be vewy, vewy quite; I'm hunting MILFs.


----------

